# Music similar to Yann Tiersen does



## Suganthan (Jan 18, 2016)

So are there any composers who compose similar to emotional/progressive/minimalistic? or like Yann Tiersen (The composer of Amelie soundtracks)? I am trying to expand my musical vocabulary that is all


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Cirque du Soleil "We Reinvent the Circus," or "Nouvelle Experience" may be similar.


----------



## elishadavidmusic (Jan 16, 2018)

I recently released an album that is receiving strong comparisons to Yann Tiersen's work.

Most people find Safe (



) to be the song they connect to most, as well as La Prunelle de mes yeux (



).

The full album is available on Spotify, YouTube, Apple Music, Bandcamp (free download) under "Elisha David - Signs & Wonders". Let me know what you think!


----------



## elishadavidmusic (Jan 16, 2018)

*Simlar to Yann Tiersen: Elisha David*

Elisha David's work is pretty simlilar. Check out Safe as well as La Prunelle de mes yeux.

The full album has pretty close comparisons if you want more songs from him.


----------

